# Track Day



## Exile(SK-member) (Jul 23, 2004)

I went to the Track thursday. I only got to run 3x's which sucked. My best time was a 10.8, I think I can get atleast a 10.5(1/8th). My worst time was a 11.3, but I did almost cut a perfect light @ .52. Anyways I'll post the slips up a soon as I hook up the scanner.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I run high 8s in the 1/8.....


----------



## Exile(SK-member) (Jul 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I run high 8s in the 1/8.....


 I prolly could take another sec off that, if I didn't have an auto. You think so??


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Exile(SK-member) said:


> I prolly could take another sec off that, if I didn't have an auto. You think so??


 Up the boost a bit. Covers a multitude of deficiencies. Right now I'm hampered by the lack of an LSD more than anything else. I don't know what kind of HP the auto can take though. I'd say it's limit is probably 300 Hp , that's typical.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hehe I got the LSD (4/87 that's me! First month they put them in) and I got the GL-L model. All I need now is a good cheap manual boost controller.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Damnit Skd- Where In The Hell Do You Figure You Have An Lsd? In A 4/87? Youve Gone Crazy You Shithead-lol Were About To Get Blasted By That Hurricane Too Huh- Damn Shit Must Be Messing With You Head-lol

Anyways Autos Rule!!!!! I Dont Care What Eric Says About It!!!! Keep It Real Dawg- Smack Out 15psi On Your Automatic-

Im Post Whoring Today-gfys


----------

